# Ghillie Suits



## grasshopper (Jun 27, 2007)

"Cabela's Ghillie suit field camo color" I was curious if anyone had seen one in person and what your thoughts are. Also I lost the head rest bar for one my finishers anyone had a any luck getting replacement parts. I can't seem to hardly find anyone at that company that even knows what products they sale.

early season not to far away.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

depends on what your going to use it for, i made my own for use in iraq they are very easy to make and its a lot cheaper just a little time consuming. also they look 10x better then store bought. let me know what your intent for a ghille suit is and i can help help you with the design


----------



## grasshopper (Jun 27, 2007)

I plan on using it laying out in the fields of east saska. I thought it would be a little lower than my finisher.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I would stick with finisher! It will keep you out of the weather as opposed to saying in the cold wet mud rain or snow which will make you ghille suite weigh about 15 more pounds not to mention. You can make three different types of ghillie suite one for snow, woodland and desert, the desert would be more your corn and bean fields for you. But that would mean 3 different suits. When with the finisher you just got to put some corn stalk beans or wheat on it. You could even try digging a trench for the finisher to sit in or you could dig a trench for you to stand in


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ghillie suits work great early season, but I would stick in the blind later in the season.
You can make one for less than $20 if you shop around for cheap materials.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

jack
which one are you talking about the ghillie suite the finisher or stand up blinds?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I still dig a pit for my blind, otherwise i think the blinds sit to high and sometiems scare the smart geese away. The ghillie suit in the early season would be awesome, but on them cold october mornings if yourin a ghilliesuit, your gonna be hurtin especially...ESPECIALLY if there is a hard cold wind!


----------

